# Soft Washing (low pressure)



## Housepaintersottawa (Feb 5, 2012)

I have seen a few vid's on soft washing on youtube. People washing siding with this method. What chemicals are used and where do you get them?

Anyone have any experience this this type of washing?

Thanks in advanced.

Cheers


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I learned everything I know about it on this forum. It's made my pressure washing life a lot easier there. There's a four-way tip you can get at pressure Tek.com and a product called Elemonator that you mix a little with bleach.


Sent from my blah blah blah


----------



## Housepaintersottawa (Feb 5, 2012)

So bleach is the main contents. it kills anything. What is the other part? whats the chem that does all the scubbing for you?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

:shutup:


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Damon T said:


> I learned everything I know about it on this forum. It's made my pressure washing life a lot easier there. There's a four-way tip you can get at *pressure Tek.com and a product called Elemonator that you mix a little with bleach.*
> 
> 
> Sent from my blah blah blah


:whistling2::thumbup:


----------



## Slopmeyer (Aug 2, 2009)

Housepaintersottawa said:


> So bleach is the main contents. it kills anything. What is the other part? whats the chem that does all the scubbing for you?


There is no scrubbing. Stronger chem's do all the work.


----------

